# 10 Yr anniversary approaching...what to do?



## slater (Feb 3, 2012)

So we are almost 6 months post DDay. Things are going pretty well with R, I guess as good as they can. Our big 10 year anniversary is approaching in 2 months. She has mentioned it. I am not sure how I feel about it. I told some new friends recently we had had been married for 6 years (not 9), because her affair was 3 years long. (I despise typing that!!!) I am not sure I want to celebrate at all. I mean what are we celebrating; that I haven't filed for divorce yet... we haven't been married in the real sense in some time. 

It would make more sense to me to start over; and celebrate our 6 months and so on. That old marriage died December 2008. I was unaware until 2-1-12.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

I think thats a great idea. whay not celebrate the six month thing.

In my case our anny wasn't so much a celebration of our unhealthy marriage but a recommitment cerimony. We kind of celebrated the renewal of your commitment to each other. So does the date really matter? I think not, but something should done to celebrate the day you guys started a new marriage.


----------



## I'm The Prize (May 22, 2012)

I had the same problem back in the Fall when we had our 29th. Everyone was talking about how proud we should be for being together that long and I was thinking "yea, not really". What made it worse for me was one of the big milestones in the A happened on our 28th anniversary (they started making plans for her to fly here to make A a PA). Now the day just isn't special to me anymore.


----------



## Gabriel (May 10, 2011)

Slater- is your wife expecting you to celebrate this? If she is, I think you have to sit down with her and explain what you just said here. 6 months away from a 3 YEAR affair...she should NOT be expecting anything from you.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Who cheated - you or your wife? If she cheated, then why the heck is SHE hinting at a celebration?? Has she cut off her left arm and handed it to you on a silver platter yet??


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Hope1964 said:


> Has she cut off her left arm and handed it to you on a silver platter yet??


zombie anniversary gift


----------



## Kallan Pavithran (Jan 17, 2012)

Out of ten she stole 3 yrs from you, so tell her to celebrate the tenth anniversary after 3 yrs.


----------



## slater (Feb 3, 2012)

Kallan Pavithran said:


> Out of ten she stole 3 yrs from you, so tell her to celebrate the tenth anniversary after 3 yrs.


Thats how I feel.


----------

